

Angel Investors - venturegiant
http://www.venturegiant.com
That was long and the fact I reached the end of it, is testimony that it is a good essay. You've written 4 million is entering the Venture Capital boundary and anything below is Angel Investment. I have read quite some literature, but I've never read about any "absolute" demarcation. I think this is a good benchmark though. http://www.venturegiant.com
======
venturegiant
Brk - I'm not commenting as a third person and I'm sorry that you didn't like
the video, which most people like. The site is an honest attempt to help
entrepreneurs meet real angel investors.

------
venturegiant
somehow my comment doesn't show up there, so I had to discuss it below.

------
venturegiant
That was long and the fact I reached the end of it, is testimony that it is a
good essay. You've written 4 million is entering the Venture Capital boundary
and anything below is Angel Investment. I have read quite some literature, but
I've never read about any "absolute" demarcation. I think this is a good
benchmark though. <http://www.venturegiant.com>

~~~
brk
Your username is venturegiant. The url of the post is venturegiant, and you're
commenting as if you're talking to a 3rd person?

Your intro video (which is actually kind of annoying) says you are the
"leading online solution for pitch ideas" (or something like that). Yet it
looks like the site has been up for about a year. Quite an accomplishment that
is...

Oh, and it looks like I have to pay a fee to get any real value out of the
site.

Just what the industry needs, more fee-based VC "helper" services out there
masquerading as something useful.

~~~
grellas
Top-tier VCs and their spin-offs have generally had excellent reputations,
which they strive to preserve. At the other end, successful entrepreneurs who
later choose to seed selective startups are the best "angels" because they
look to add value to a process they understand (and from which they seek to
profit as the startup profits). In between are the lower-tier VCs and the
"organized" angels - a no-man's land that has occasional pockets of
opportunity but that is more often than not treacherous for startups who may
wander into it.

My experience with institutional angel investors is that they should be
approached with great caution. Some may offer value but _caveat emptor_.

